# andover slingshot competition



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

basically I have heard that there is a slingshot competition that takes place in andover in Britain, this is all I know but this is quite close to me and would maybe be interested in going but I don't know anymore than I have already said, so basically I am looking for any more information that any of you may have. I am quite an experienced shooter but have never done any real competitions but would quite like to give it a go. any information is useful, what categories they have, where the competition takes place precisely, if there are minimum ages.

this post is probably very vague so I will apoligise in advance.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, if this is true i'l be able to tag along.

I'm in fleet, near basingstoke and reading....

I'm happy to set up a shoot in a few months time, i wont be able to host for a while due to having to move house, But i can certainly travel and shoot!

However, after a lot of searching. I have found THIS

Soo, it looks like it has not happened yet, however the sheffield one has.. I'm now looking for a way to contact GCJohn, and am struggling.

Finally, if anyone knows how i can get in contact with him. Let me know


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

There is indeed a shoot in Andover in August, its run by the UKCA . If you want to attend you must join the UKCA the best way to do this is to join the facebook group. It will cost £10 for the year but this covers you for all 3 shoots with no extra charge ....you've missed the sheffield shoot which was a couple of weekends ago ..as I said theres Andover in august and then another in sheffield in November . 
I was at the Sheffield event with BPR and it was brilliant ! I'll be attending every shoot from now on  its worth coming just for the raffle .....ive never seen anything like it ! There isn't a single slingshot lover in the world that wouldn't have wanted something from the raffle table . If anyone's got any questions feel free to drop me a pm


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

dan ford said:


> There is indeed a shoot in Andover in August, its run by the UKCA . If you want to attend you must join the UKCA the best way to do this is to join the facebook group. It will cost £10 for the year but this covers you for all 3 shoots with no extra charge ....you've missed the sheffield shoot which was a couple of weekends ago ..as I said theres Andover in august and then another in sheffield in November .
> I was at the Sheffield event with BPR and it was brilliant ! I'll be attending every shoot from now on  its worth coming just for the raffle .....ive never seen anything like it ! There isn't a single slingshot lover in the world that wouldn't have wanted something from the raffle table . If anyone's got any questions feel free to drop me a pm


 from our p.m the other day Dan I convinced my wife I would like to attend the next shoot and become a member only to be reminded I am away two weeks in August does anyone (Dan) have an exact date?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Its the 1st and 2nd of August Ben ...theres camping on site for anyone that wants it


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dang I'm away 1st - 10th..... Portugal Or Andover? Ha ha


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

this is great information thanks, any ideas where it takes palce exactly and what sort of shooting it has?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Berkshire bred said:


> this is great information thanks, any ideas where it takes palce exactly and what sort of shooting it has?


The address for the venue is........

The Weyhill Fair 
Weyhill road 
Weyhill 
Andover 
Hampshire 
SP11 OPP

There is ...10m and 20m target shooting ....pfs .....natural only....field (simulated hunting)......and junior classes to my knowledge ..


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

BCLuxor said:


> Dang I'm away 1st - 10th..... Portugal Or Andover? Ha ha


Its a no brainer Ben .......I'm sure your wife will have a lovely time in portugal...by herself !


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

My first ever shoot was @ Sheffield which was about 4-5 weekends ago , i didn't compete because I've only just started using catapults but i learned a lot and was given a lot of helpful information from other shooters and like dan said the raffle was unbelievable  I'll be at every shoot from now on


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

dan ford said:


> Berkshire bred said:
> 
> 
> > this is great information thanks, any ideas where it takes palce exactly and what sort of shooting it has?
> ...


thanks a lot, i will definetly look into it and start some serious practicing.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have liked to have gone to the shoot to meet some of the decent guys on here , but after all the all threats and intimidation i've had from some of the organizers i though it best i stay away .

Happy Days


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

eggy22 said:


> I would have liked to have gone to the shoot to meet some of the decent guys on here , but after all the all threats and intimidation i've had from some of the organizers i though it best i stay away .
> 
> Happy Days


hi, i dont want to probe to deeply but is this anything i i ought to consider before i go or is this just a one of?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

from what ive seen on the facebook pages the events organizers go abit too far and even childish at times. Ive been sat there reading some of there comments some regarding nick and just think to myself what dickheads. plain bullying on some parts. there was a video on the other day infact by gamekeeper johns dad making a tit of himself with his loud mouth and continous swearing. im gonna go to the november shoot in sheffield but just take no notice of the idiots that attend. they say the ukca is there to promote catapults yet the leading members are the ones that seem to spoil it


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> from what ive seen on the facebook pages the events organizers go abit too far and even childish at times. Ive been sat there reading some of there comments some regarding nick and just think to myself what dickheads. plain bullying on some parts. there was a video on the other day infact by gamekeeper johns dad making a tit of himself with his loud mouth and continous swearing. im gonna go to the november shoot in sheffield but just take no notice of the idiots that attend. they say the ukca is there to promote catapults yet the leading members are the ones that seem to spoil it


How Dare you speak out about these people , your supposed to be frightened into silence !!!

I just hope they don't find out who you are pal , otherwise you will face an instant ban from all the Mafia controlled facebook groups.

Regards


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > from what ive seen on the facebook pages the events organizers go abit too far and even childish at times. Ive been sat there reading some of there comments some regarding nick and just think to myself what dickheads. plain bullying on some parts. there was a video on the other day infact by gamekeeper johns dad making a tit of himself with his loud mouth and continous swearing. im gonna go to the november shoot in sheffield but just take no notice of the idiots that attend. they say the ukca is there to promote catapults yet the leading members are the ones that seem to spoil it
> ...


Its only facebook, not the end of the world is it lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Gamekeeper john doesn't seem to get too involved in it all mind


----------

